# Acore stopped



## mkraffert (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a problem with my Verizon SIII. No matter which ROM I install, I always get a process.acore stopped message. The rooted stock ROM runs fine, but I've never been able to find a custom ROM that will run without this error. It constantly pops up, and the phone is basically unusable. How do I fix this?

Also, what's the deal with the SD Card? I have a 16GB card, and ROM Manager doesn't always see it. Also, some apps don't see it when I try to restore backups made from the stock ROM. I have a directory named '0' that seems to be a duplicate of my SD Card directory, but not quite. It duplicates a lot of my files to the '0' directory, and I have no free space, even though I don't have anywhere near 16GB of data on it.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

Format your SD card.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers only. General info and question threads belong in the Galaxy S III general sub-forum, where this thread has been moved. Thank you.


----------

